# Hawes says he's sorry for absence



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Spencer Hawes plopped onto the couch in the lobby of the Kings' practice facility, his 7-foot frame dominating the decor. A bag of ice encased his right knee. His gray T-shirt was soaked with sweat. His arms draped the back of the furniture, a cell phone clutched in his right hand.
> 
> No, he never made it to Las Vegas. He says he's sorry about that.
> 
> ...


...


----------

